# CAN I USE MELAFIX & SALT @ THE SAME TIME?



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

My rbp's have some minor fin nips i am using melafix to speed the healing process. I have just received a small brandti with some fin and chin tissue damage...can i use both melafix and salt at the same time to treat the brandti? do you think this combination will help in any way? thanks for your help.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

manfish said:


> My rbp's have some minor fin nips i am using melafix to speed the healing process. I have just received a small brandti with some fin and chin tissue damage...can i use both melafix and salt at the same time to treat the brandti? do you think this combination will help in any way? thanks for your help.


It is not necessary to treat with melafix for fin nips but for your brandtii, increase the temperature to 83-84 degrees f and add melafix and salt at the same time. Follow the recommended dosage for the melafix. good luck


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt use them at the same time. I would also only use salt and no other meds.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

All your brandti needs is some salt, wamer temperature, water changes, and some TLC.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

I use salt, melafix, prime, whatever, at the same time yes... it doesnt really matter, its not going to cause a chemical reaction or anything


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes you can. Melafix is a good gentle med. However as stated by GG and B_ack try salt only and resort to meds as a last resort.


----------

